
Show HN: Mendo, a (not-addictive, no-trolls) social newsreader - krausejj
https://mendoapp.com
======
krausejj
Tom and I decided that the way we consume information on the internet is
broken – what we're seeing is being determined by algorithms we don't
understand, and anonymous curators we don't know. We wanted to change that; we
wanted to choose who puts ideas in front of us. So we built Mendo!

It's an iOS app, but if you don't have iOS, look for the "Get the digest" link
in the lower right, and you can still signup for a daily email digest of the
things being shared by people you follow.

Today we use a Twitter integration to get people started, but our plan is to
open up to everyone soon.

